

Ask HN: I forgot my HN password. How could I reset it? - Audiophilip


======
ASquare
If you try logging in with a random password, you should get get a link giving
you the option to have a new password emailed to you.

~~~
Audiophilip
Thank you so much, it's so simple! I tried to log in roughly a month ago, but
I didn't remember having the password recovery option there. Is this a new
feature, or I just missed the obvious?

~~~
ASquare
It's one of those undocumented obvious features - been there for a while...:)

